
Ask HN: Was My Post Stealth Banned? - adamlangsner
I just posted this article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20287021
I can see it on the newest page when logged in but not in incognito. It doesn&#x27;t show as flagged or dead when I&#x27;m logged in.<p>I mistakenly named the post &quot;8 Tips for Smoother Code Review&quot; because that was the article name. I then realized that starting a post with a number is against HN guidelines. I quickly changed the name to &quot;Some Tips for Smoother Code Review&quot;. But the post is still invisible.<p>Am I doing something wrong? This post seems relevant to the HN community.<p>Can I delete it and repost it or will that make me look like a spammer?
======
tiniuclx
It shows up as [dead] on my end, as does this thread. You might want to
contact the moderators and convince them you're not a spammer. Your most
recent links all seem to be promoting your own content, so maybe that's what
they took issue with.

~~~
adamlangsner
Thanks.Is promoting your own content frowned upon even if the content is
relevant to HN and created in good faith?

~~~
mtmail
Users submitting their own websites or blog posts is absolutely normal (and
expected). I'd say a previous submission got flagged and with very low karma
(upvotes, <5) there was some kind of threshold which puts all new submissions
on hold ([dead]) until another user with high karma vouches for it. I'm not a
moderator, it's my observation only. Blog post is relevant, just seems to have
falled through the cracks when nobody vouched fast enough.

~~~
adamlangsner
Thanks for the explanation and the vouch. I think I had a post a few years ago
that got flagged because I was more naive about posting on HN back then (guess
I'm still pretty naive :)).

